# How do you make rock pools or a semi aquatic vivarium setup?



## Bell90 (Mar 11, 2010)

Im just wondering if anyone has a link or a thread that shows how to make a rock pool or how to turn an exo terra into a semi aquatic vivarium?


----------



## harryp (Aug 20, 2010)

i just got some floating turtle banks


----------



## harryp (Aug 20, 2010)

heres a link if u want it Exo Terra - Products : Turtle Bank​


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

there's quite a few ways of doing it. you could put a glass divider in to create a land and water setup, or use egg crate false bottom and cut a pool out of that, or create the pool retaining walls with large rocks then use leca to create the false bottom, like this: Terrarium Setup 1 - ExoTerra


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd say it depends on what animal you have in mind for the terrarium?


----------



## Bell90 (Mar 11, 2010)

liamb111 said:


> there's quite a few ways of doing it. you could put a glass divider in to create a land and water setup, or use egg crate false bottom and cut a pool out of that, or create the pool retaining walls with large rocks then use leca to create the false bottom, like this: Terrarium Setup 1 - ExoTerra





jme2049 said:


> I'd say it depends on what animal you have in mind for the terrarium?


Thanks for the info : victory:
I havnt got any ideas for what to put in, i was just intrested in how people make them because i fancy having a go lol Im not back to work till next year now so thought i might have a mess around with a new exo terra 30x30x45 terrarium and make it a semi aquatic setup while i have the time off.
I have no idea what could go into a setup this size and being semi aquatic...Apart from the obvious like frogs etc but i have no experience with them at all :whistling2:


----------



## kizno1 (Mar 17, 2010)

You could try something like this
YouTube - Build a waterfall -speed sculpting


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

kizno1 said:


> You could try something like this
> YouTube - Build a waterfall -speed sculpting


Cool video but not something you'd want to try an make to fit in a 30x30x45 exo. 

@OP. I would just have some riverbed sand some live plants a few pieces of bod wood, maybe a platform made from rocks for feeding on and stick some fire bellied toads or newts in there. Although the newts may require deeper water not too sure.


----------

